# 2iu pharma HGH...



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey people

Quick question got some Norditropin SimpleXx 15mg/1.5ml 3 boxes

Was gunna do 2iu 5 days on 2 off so should last 3 month, with morning injections

Is this worth while? How would you use it? And I can't afford to get anymore maybe be able to afford some kigs or something at a later date

Cheers guys


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

what are you expecting from it?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

i think hgh at a low dose isnt worth the buck.. i ran 4 ius's a day for a long period of time. it fixed a few aches and pains , but thats about it.


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

just expecting abit of fat loss and Maintain muscle while doing pct and after for a couple of months before next cycle.

What kind of dose would I be looking at to build muscle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is not great for building muscle, 2iu is very little and will get little return in the way of fat loss and muscle gain....it will help stave off catabolism whilst on PCT to a degree but keep your expectations low


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

pscarb would runnin gh whilst suffering from glandular fever help prevent catabolism?

providing food intake is still ok?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tprice said:


> pscarb would runnin gh whilst suffering from glandular fever help prevent catabolism?
> 
> providing food intake is still ok?


I don't know mate as I have never had glandular fever


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Pscarb do you think if I ran 5iu EOD I'd get any better results or just stick to 2iu for the 3 months cheers


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I'm sure it was 10ius 3 times a week that was good for fat loss.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been on 2iu of pharma GH for 13 months now. Don't expect miracles from it.

Why am I on it then? Because I'm 43 years old and it helps with recovery, joints and general well being. As for fat loss and size gains at 2iu, I have seen better results from other products.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The problem is with GH is now its become mainstream and under acheivers who dont get olympian type physiques from the AAS think this is the reason why.....so they use the GH as the be all and end all.

Now those who have a decent understanding of this will know that Pharma GH compared to the generics is a big difference.....however if you use this wisely and correctly and dont expect super human changes and its used in conjunction with AAS will see steady progress with a general overall better feeling then its good peptide to use....like i said....providing you dont expect miracles.


----------

